# My new little lady



## Pinapple Rain (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! I want to share some pictures of my new beautiful little girl (and my very first hedgehog) who has charmed her way into my heart. 










Here she is being prickly (this was shortly after I brought her home)...










And here she is sitting on my lap a couple of days later!

I don't have many pics now but hopefully soon I'll have lots more photos of Sunflower to share.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What an adorable little girl! I just want to squeeze her a little.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and such a cute name for a little girl.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's stunning, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She's so adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful little girl!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is adorable! I would love to have an albino.


----------



## CannibalCookie (Aug 4, 2012)

awww!! i love the pictures...so cute and inquisitive from the last photo... and absolutely perfect name i think!


----------



## Pinapple Rain (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I'm really enjoying getting to know this precious girl. 

Here's a new picture of her. This is the first time she's really let me hold her like this! Of course she wasn't letting go of some of her bedding.


----------

